# Lets see some web pages



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Our work in progress..WWW.ARBOR-MEDIC.COM


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

Website looks good, as does your equipment. Very eye catching, while keeping it neat and simple enough for people to navigate.

Mine is www.par5landscaping.com


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is the website I made for my Dads construction company, currently being fully redesigned, looks like crap right now.

Link: www.barnsidebuilding.com

My friends paintball team website I did: www.TeamRevolution13.com


----------



## pullingrass (Nov 24, 2011)

Www.thedetailededge.com


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.oasisinkalamazoo.com/

keep in mind it still needs a lil work


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

*Here's ours*

www.landcareinc.ca

I'm not completely satisfied with it; it needs a little dressing up but, here in Québec, you have to start with a French-language website and then you can add the English if you wish so it kind of doubles the cost of setup.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks please keep sharing .....


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Landcare - Mont;1432142 said:


> www.landcareinc.ca
> 
> I'm not completely satisfied with it; it needs a little dressing up but, here in Québec, you have to start with a French-language website and then you can add the English if you wish so it kind of doubles the cost of setup.


soulda called me, i coulda translated it and sent you the page for free within about 15 min 

comptuer tech is my first profession


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

This is our current site... http://www.ahlgrenlandscaping.com

this is our new site that is currently a work in progress should be live within the week.

new.ahlgrenlandscaping.com


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

Good thread, here is mine.

www.derrellslawnsnowmn.com


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BOSS LAWN;1432269 said:


> Good thread, here is mine.
> 
> www.derrellslawnsnowmn.com


bi-weekly curbside edging?

thats a 1nce a year service around here maximum


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

BOSS LAWN;1432269 said:


> Good thread, here is mine.
> 
> www.derrellslawnsnowmn.com


I may have missed it but you may want to put a limit on the size for those prices unless you offer them for any size property just a suggestion.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

cda817;1432279 said:


> I may have missed it but you may want to put a limit on the size for those prices unless you offer them for any size property just a suggestion.


Good suggestion, will look into it!


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

birddseedd;1432273 said:


> bi-weekly curbside edging?
> 
> thats a 1nce a year service around here maximum


That's what seperates us from other lawn service providers, keeps the edges of the yard sharp looking.

Let's stay on topic Thumbs Up otherwise we'll take it to lawnsite.com :salute:


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Here is ours http://www.vanderzon.ca/en.html The English side still needs some work, we are like Landcare French comes first its the law.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

BOSS LAWN;1432269 said:


> Good thread, here is mine.
> 
> www.derrellslawnsnowmn.com


246 photos of de-thatching


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

BOSS LAWN;1432269 said:


> Good thread, here is mine.
> 
> www.derrellslawnsnowmn.com


That website is made with Webs.com isnt it? Thumbs Up I used to use them before i discovered iWeb on my Macbook. They are easy to use though!


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Neige;1432297 said:


> Here is ours http://www.vanderzon.ca/en.html The English side still needs some work, we are like Landcare French comes first its the law.


What if the page is not hosted in QC kinda like porn how they host the site somewhere else to get around rules?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Grassman09;1432453 said:


> What if the page is not hosted in QC kinda like porn how they host the site somewhere else to get around rules?


I do not know, but think about the bulk of our clients are French, not much point trying to get around this one.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

here is a real cool site

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=134039


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

rich414;1432526 said:


> here is a real cool site
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=134039


ya. plowsite.com is a pretty good one :laughing:


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

www.thelettuceman.biz


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

thelettuceman;1433019 said:


> www.thelettuceman.biz


Pretty cool..


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

www.southburylandscaping.com


----------



## AuroraMSP (Jan 29, 2012)

http://www.aurora-asphalt.com


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Banksy: Thank You .... Nice websites in this thread


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

www.weplow.ca

Needs a major revamp. I don't do driveways anymore.
Pete


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

peterng;1433690 said:


> www.weplow.ca
> 
> Needs a major revamp. I don't do driveways anymore.
> Pete


NICE.... send Peter my compliments


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

http://www.tylerdavid.com
I have not finished the snow removal part but there are pictures in the gallery.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

always adding more pictures
http://www.rjfalcone.com/index.html

check my signature out too


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

www.jabpropertyservices.com


----------



## Chillerq (Feb 3, 2011)

sk187;1433956 said:


> http://www.tylerdavid.com
> I have not finished the snow removal part but there are pictures in the gallery.


Are you building your website by yourself? if so great job! What host and website designer are you using?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

www.terralawns.com

is my work in progress, a lot of new ideas just need the time to do them.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

http://www.mulchinstalled.com

Here is one of mine. Also a work in progress. Should have some video added by next week.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

*website*

Here's ours. Redone this winter and always a work in progress. www.wittelawn.com


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

blowerman;1471087 said:


> http://www.mulchinstalled.com
> 
> Here is one of mine. Also a work in progress. Should have some video added by next week.


Chris.

"we've has been" probably ought to read; _we have been_.

Herm


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Or is it,"has been"


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

http://www.cedargrounds.ca

Here is our first site that got done quick and cheap 4 years ago to have a presence.
Currently re-working, optimizing and up-dating everything.
Should be on-line in a couple weeks.


----------



## snoworks07 (Apr 20, 2012)

www.snoworkssnowplowing.com


----------



## Red Wagon (Dec 23, 2007)

Here's our site
www.redwagonlandscaping.com


----------

